# Heiji Santoku



## Lukas (Aug 17, 2012)

I arrived late at the Shigefusa sale today and I missed the KU santoku and I was thinking about getting the Heiji counterpart, my sister is right know in Japan (Kyoto and Tokyo) and I was wondering if anyone knows a shop where she can get one.

The other option is this this website http://www.nakayaheiji.co.jp/contents/hocho/hocho-English.html, looks linke the official source, any experiences with it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## echerub (Aug 17, 2012)

Ooo... I'd like to hear about the Heiji santoku as well.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 17, 2012)

You mean this one?


----------



## echerub (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one that piqued my interest  Dunno why I feel like getting another santoku right now...


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, Lukas. This year I've been to most shops in Tokyo/Kyoto/Osaka that you can find references to if you search around the web. I'm actually not familiar with Heiji knives - aside from the JKI Gesshin variety, I suppose; is there a connection? - and wouldn't really know where you could go there. If your sis has time and is in Tokyo, the obvious place to visit would be Kappabashi - several knife shops there - and go around shop to shop, preferably with the Heiji kanji written down. Looking at the site via your link it seems Heiji is in Ibaraki-ken, and so looking in Tokyo would be a much better bet than in Kansai I'd guess. 

You might have heard this already, but in many cases it's not so easy to find specific knives that are discussed, for eg, on this forum. Often in shops will sell their own house brand, although there are certainly some that carry various lines. The ones in Kappabashi are more like this. 

If you'd like some specific names of shops, I've kept lots of my info from there and can give you some details. Let me know.

Still, probably your best bet is to do the online order to an address where your sis could receive your knife. Of course, that only works if she's there long enough.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 17, 2012)

echerub said:


> Yeah, that's the one that piqued my interest  Dunno why I feel like getting another santoku right now...



Control yourself, Len! You've got such a collection around I remember recently you couldn't find your cleaver in the basement! :curse:


----------



## echerub (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, that's true... I actually have a knife that's MIA. It's not like I have that big a place either.

Curiosity can't hurt though, right?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 17, 2012)

Lukas said:


> I arrived late at the Shigefusa sale today and I missed the KU santoku and I was thinking about getting the Heiji counterpart, my sister is right know in Japan (Kyoto and Tokyo) and I was wondering if anyone knows a shop where she can get one.
> 
> The other option is this this website http://www.nakayaheiji.co.jp/contents/hocho/hocho-English.html, looks linke the official source, any experiences with it?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I know people who purchased directly from nakayaheiji. You can also try 
http://www.japan-tool.com/

M


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 17, 2012)

echerub said:


> Yes, that's true... I actually have a knife that's MIA. It's not like I have that big a place either.



If Lizzy has any sense, she's probably behind this and any future MIAs. Time to salvage some $$ and save for the future! Have you noticed any familiar knives sold recently on the buy/sell/trade forum?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 17, 2012)

The answer is always more knives.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually the one I'm looking for and it is referenced in what I'm assuming is Heiji's official website is 180 mm instead of 165 and the handle is burnt chestnut, it's JPY 16,500, no kanji in the picture though







@Cutty Sharp

I checked your posts before, very cool, nevertheless, I was looking for a shop with a guarantee that they sell Heiji knives so my sister can go show the kanji and buy it, I don't really want her wasting a couple of hours wandering around knife shops so I can save 20 euros in shipping costs.

In any case, I sent them an email, let's see what happens.

thanks!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 17, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> The answer is always more knives.



... Yes, of course - for the rest of us! With his fiancee's help, we'll be snapping up choice items from Len's fine collection at low, low prices in no time flat. Who knows? If Len makes a move on that Heiji santoku, our friend Lukas could soon be in luck too. :spiteful:


----------



## echerub (Aug 17, 2012)

What a strange day. I just discovered that my conscience and sense of financial self control have been incarnated as Cutty


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

Nakaya Heiji that you are talking about is the same company that makes our Gesshin Heiji line (Gesshin is our house brand). I'll send you a PM to explain in further detail.


----------



## rsacco (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought several Heiji knives directly from Nakayaheiji. I custom ordered 3 knives which took about 2 months to arrive. Then shortly after I received my order, I ordered another petty which was not a custom order so it shipped within a couple days since I ordered a saya which needed to be made. He ships to the US via EMS so it arrived here in NJ in 2-days - pretty impressive.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 17, 2012)

@Marko

Thanks, I know about Japan-tool, more expensive than Heiji itself though.

@Sara
Thanks for the help, I just saw that JKI is shown as an authorized reseller.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm really glad a lot more people are using Gesshin Heiji/Nakaya Heiji now  ! They are such amazing craftsmen.


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 17, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Hi, Lukas. This year I've been to most shops in Tokyo/Kyoto/Osaka that you can find references to if you search around the web. I'm actually not familiar with Heiji knives - aside from the JKI Gesshin variety, I suppose; is there a connection? - and wouldn't really know where you could go there. If your sis has time and is in Tokyo, the obvious place to visit would be Kappabashi - several knife shops there - and go around shop to shop, preferably with the Heiji kanji written down. Looking at the site via your link it seems Heiji is in Ibaraki-ken, and so looking in Tokyo would be a much better bet than in Kansai I'd guess.
> 
> You might have heard this already, but in many cases it's not so easy to find specific knives that are discussed, for eg, on this forum. Often in shops will sell their own house brand, although there are certainly some that carry various lines. The ones in Kappabashi are more like this.
> 
> ...



my son is going to Osaka next month .. can you give some info about knife shops there? 
thanks 
lcb


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm really glad a lot more people are using Gesshin Heiji/Nakaya Heiji now  ! They are such amazing craftsmen.



i have tk59's 240 Heiji gyuto at the moment, and i am definitely going to have to get one. just a fantastic knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 18, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i have tk59's 240 Heiji gyuto at the moment, and i am definitely going to have to get one. just a fantastic knife.



Well...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-semi-stainless-240-gyuto?p=134930#post134930


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Well...
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-semi-stainless-240-gyuto?p=134930#post134930



i saw it too late. i wouldn't really have had the money, anyway.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 18, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> my son is going to Osaka next month .. can you give some info about knife shops there?
> thanks lcb



Sure! If your son is in the city itself, the easiest place to go would be the kitchenware area, Doguyasuji, which is a 100m+-long kitchenware arcarde, right near (Nankai) Nanba Station. Very central and convenient. Ichimonji Chuki has 3 floors, is one of the largest shops there, and also has greatest number of knives on sale, which I think are exclusively Ichimonji (house brand, as warned above). They also have the largest selection of sharpening gear, though I found slightly cheaper prices for this elsewhere.

Same side of the lane very near to Ichimonji is Yamashita (90% sure that was the name). It's a much smaller shop run by some old folks, but 2nd in the size of its knife selection. They sell Sakai Takayuki, if memory serves.

The other shops around there will also carry some knives, but fewer and I think these 2 are the ones to look at. It might sound a bit boring, but your son can also visit the department stores. Daimaru ... Takashimaya....? I was trying to check and then became unsure, but one of them carries Kiya I believe and another Aritsugu from Kyoto. Yes, I think it was these two stores...

Of course he could visit Sakai, too, a short train ride away. The one place around that stocks a variety of makers is the Sakai Hamono Museum, in the upstairs floor shop. Big variety of sakai knives from smaller makers, though (as with other places) don't expect assistance in English (and in fact in other places the staff are more helpful too). I think discounts migiht be possible here.

On the same road as the Museum, but at least a 20min walk away it's easy to find the Tadatsuna shop (nice) or, going the opposite way from the museum, the Sakai Yusuke shop (too late in the day, so I didn't actually go in). Of course there are several other makers around, but from my one day there they don't really cater to knife pilgrims and they seemed more difficult to find.

Hope that's enough. I know a bit more but probably it's enough for your son's mission. Of course, a souvenir knife would be great!


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 19, 2012)

i am hoping for a souvenir knife


----------



## Lukas (Aug 22, 2012)

So I have been talking with Nakaya Heiji people and since I want this santoku to be my daily knife, I've decided to go the semi-stainless route, the only decision left is Kuro or polished finish and it's driving me nuts. does anyone want to chime in and give some advice?

Thanks!


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukas said:


> So I have been talking with Nakaya Heiji people and since I want this santoku to be my daily knife, I've decided to go the semi-stainless route, the only decision left is Kuro or polished finish and it's driving me nuts. does anyone want to chime in and give some advice?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd go with polished. Main advantage of KU is that it makes the knife less reactive but if it isn't carbon I'd just get the polished one


----------



## rsacco (Aug 22, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I'd go with polished. Main advantage of KU is that it makes the knife less reactive but if it isn't carbon I'd just get the polished one


+1 for the same reason.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 22, 2012)

Depends, of course. I really like the KU's 'rustic' look, and in a way they're more eye-catching for your non-knifehead friends who visit. On the other hand, polished knives are just cleaner and more precise-looking, and will have a better finish, as KUs tend to still have rough corners and grind marks left on them (the black stuff would have to come off to smooth these out). The KU will also be a bit weightier if you compare 2 of the same line, as polishing would take some of the steel off.

Ah, get 'em both.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 22, 2012)

Lukas said:


> So I have been talking with Nakaya Heiji people and since I want this santoku to be my daily knife, I've decided to go the semi-stainless route, the only decision left is Kuro or polished finish and it's driving me nuts. does anyone want to chime in and give some advice?



I think it's purely a matter of personal preference; if it were me, I would go with the polished version.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 22, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I think it's purely a matter of personal preference; if it were me, I would go with the polished version.



+1 and +1

I like the look of a KU finish, but it may wear off over time if not properly cared for. If you're going the low-maintenance route with semi-stainless, I'd go polished. And as mentioned above, better overall finish, slightly lighter, and thinner.


----------



## Lukas (Aug 22, 2012)

Polished it is, I'm going to email him now...


----------



## Lukas (Aug 28, 2012)

So the knife is paid for and on its way... Pics coming soon.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 28, 2012)

Lukas said:


> So the knife is paid for and on its way... Pics coming soon.



Sweet, congratulations Lukas.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 7, 2012)

The knife arrive yesterday, Japan's postal service lighting fast as usual, it took 6 days to arrive to Madrid's customs office. The knife looks fantastic, super thin, way thinner than I was expecting and very sharp. I see a lot of similarities with the Shigefusas, dramatic distal taper, rounded spine,a barely visible primal bevel, very well finished but humble looking handles, etc, the finish is not as good though. 

All in all, very happy, I'll try to post pictures later today.


----------



## Lukas (Oct 8, 2012)

So I'm reporting back after some use. The initial primary bevel was stupid thin, it chipped like crazy and I botched the tip on day three, a quick trip to the stones solved the chipping issue and the tip. 

The semi stainless steel reacted a little bit with acidic foods at the beginning but just enough to create a cool patina, once the initial patina was set, it hasn't evolved much. 

The finish is worse that the Shig, the pictures show how it came from Heiji, when I have the time I'll use som finger stones to fix it. the handle is surprisingly good though very comfy, grippy and the bone ferrule has a better polish than the Shig.


I bought it to substitute the Shigefusa gyuto and Carter funayuki you see in the pics as my daily user and all in all I'm very happy with it.

Pics


----------



## schanop (Oct 25, 2012)

This one is heading my way next week :hungry: Can't wait.


----------



## echerub (Oct 25, 2012)

Ooooooo... Nice!


----------



## Lukas (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks great, careful with the edge, I highly recommend a micro bevel


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 26, 2012)

Lukas said:


> So I'm reporting back after some use. The initial primary bevel was stupid thin, it chipped like crazy and I botched the tip on day three, a quick trip to the stones solved the chipping issue and the tip.
> 
> The semi stainless steel reacted a little bit with acidic foods at the beginning but just enough to create a cool patina, once the initial patina was set, it hasn't evolved much.
> 
> ...




i think the finish on the Heiji looks just fine.


----------



## schanop (Nov 1, 2012)

Received an update from Nakayaheiji that my santoku is finished and will be coming here soooooon.










Being a home cook and fond of usuba, this should serve me well.


----------



## schanop (Nov 4, 2012)

When people say that Heiji knife runs long, I didn't expect a santoku to be this long, but it will serve me well. This 210 beauty runs 225mm from tip to heel; 49mm tall at the heel; 4mm spine thickness at the heel and taper to 2mm spine thickness at the tip.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## heirkb (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, that's the nicest santoku I've seen. Something about Heiji...


----------

